# Lyft GM Rental Disaster



## Aaron Wright (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm just in awe at how messed up of a situation this is. I was driving a Lyft GM rental in downtown Atlanta last week late Tuesday afternoon in the furthest left lane on a one way street minding my own business when a girl tries to make a left turn from the middle lane, colliding into me. The officer cited her for improper lane change and tells me clearly it's her fault. The police report clearly shows that she is at fault. Clearly I couldn't have even inadvertently caused the accident.

I was just told by a Lyft rep two weeks ago at the hub here in Atlanta if something like this happens and the car is driveable, come to the hub so that they won't deactivate my account and they will switch me out into another vehicle. I did just that first thing Wednesday morning when they opened but then was told just playing actually I would have to be deactivated until they have proof that I'm not at fault and that I would have to actually go through the entire process applying for a rental again. Of course there were no vehicles available. Nevertheless, I got the accident report as soon as I could and forwarded it to Lyft twice and went up to the hub with it. The rep did offer me some sort of comfort by stating because of my situation I can stop by daily just in case they can squeeze me into another vehicle.

Today happens and I did just that. They didn't have any but the rep did notate my account to hold a vehicle for me. I told her that the insurance company of the lady who hit me was calling me about viewing the car so that they can get an estimate on fixing the damages so she told me to go see the GM rental representative in the hub to talk about that. I walked over to the GM rep and told him about that and also asked about how long it would take to get me into another vehicle seeing as the lyft rep notated my account. Every story I see people are simply getting swapped out within 60 minutes. That's when he told me GM has a "one and done" policy where if you are in an accident in one of their vehicles that you are done with the program REGARDLESS of it being your fault or not. I had to have him repeat that again because not only was this the 3rd or 4th contradiction to what was told to me during this process but also it sounded like the most ridiculous thing I have heard of in a long time. He said it again, regardless of you being at fault or not in an accident, you are banned from renting through them.

I still can't believe the absurdity of a policy like that. I could see if I was at fault and I could see even if they had evidence or reasonable doubt that I tried to make the accident happen to where I was not at fault. My accident was such a black and white, books closed, and ring the bell case...and yet I'm the one being punished for driving in the left lane minding my own business simply trying to get to the airport. Have this happened to anyone????


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sounds like a lousey situation.
All opportunistic companies.
We are disposable


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Aaron Wright said:


> I'm just in awe at how messed up of a situation this is. I was driving a Lyft GM rental in downtown Atlanta last week late Tuesday afternoon in the furthest left lane on a one way street minding my own business when a girl tries to make a left turn from the middle lane, colliding into me. The officer cited her for improper lane change and tells me clearly it's her fault. The police report clearly shows that she is at fault. Clearly I couldn't have even inadvertently caused the accident.
> 
> I was just told by a Lyft rep two weeks ago at the hub here in Atlanta if something like this happens and the car is driveable, come to the hub so that they won't deactivate my account and they will switch me out into another vehicle. I did just that first thing Wednesday morning when they opened but then was told just playing actually I would have to be deactivated until they have proof that I'm not at fault and that I would have to actually go through the entire process applying for a rental again. Of course there were no vehicles available. Nevertheless, I got the accident report as soon as I could and forwarded it to Lyft twice and went up to the hub with it. The rep did offer me some sort of comfort by stating because of my situation I can stop by daily just in case they can squeeze me into another vehicle.
> 
> ...


Dude . . . that's **itty!!

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Aaron Wright (Jun 27, 2015)

It's the most ridiculous policy. Do they not realize how stressful that is to someone who depends on the rental as their means of transportation and source of income? Every time you step into the street it's a gamble with your livelihood because you can't control someone ramming into you. How ridiculous is it praying and begging "please don't hit me please dont hit me" because you know you're the one that's gonna be punished. Makes me want to strangle the executives that came up with this one and done idea.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Aaron Wright said:


> It's the most ridiculous policy. Do they not realize how stressful that is to someone who depends on the rental as their means of transportation and source of income? Every time you step into the street it's a gamble with your livelihood because you can't control someone ramming into you. How ridiculous is it praying and begging "please don't hit me please dont hit me" because you know you're the one that's gonna be punished. Makes me want to strangle the executives that came up with this one and done idea.


They just worried about the money they can make off of you.
Look around for a good rent to own or a better deal on your own.
Bad thing is it's income tax refund season. Car dealers Jack prices up for this every year.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Aaron Wright said:


> It's the most ridiculous policy. Do they not realize how stressful that is to someone who depends on the rental as their means of transportation and source of income? Every time you step into the street it's a gamble with your livelihood because you can't control someone ramming into you. How ridiculous is it praying and begging "please don't hit me please dont hit me" because you know you're the one that's gonna be punished. Makes me want to strangle the executives that came up with this one and done idea.


Don't trust this business or any other one. If you have enough money saved then fairly easy to not have time pressure to find something else. probably not much helpbwith current situation.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Aaron Wright said:


> It's the most ridiculous policy. Do they not realize how stressful that is to someone who depends on the rental as their means of transportation and source of income? Every time you step into the street it's a gamble with your livelihood because you can't control someone ramming into you. How ridiculous is it praying and begging "please don't hit me please dont hit me" because you know you're the one that's gonna be punished. Makes me want to strangle the executives that came up with this one and done idea.


I repeated this in the Advice forum, b'cause people need to know. I'd recommend you also posting this in the ATL, Complaints & Vehicles forums!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

circle1 said:


> I repeated this in the Advice forum, b'cause people need to know. I'd recommend you also posting this in the ATL, Complaints & Vehicles forums!


Might be able to share a car with another driver. Work shifts.
Might have to advertise for it


----------



## Aaron Wright (Jun 27, 2015)

circle1 said:


> I repeated this in the Advice forum, b'cause people need to know. I'd recommend you also posting this in the ATL, Complaints & Vehicles forums!


I will. Every time I think about it I can't help but get enraged at how idiotic it is to expect damn near *100* trips PER WEEK but expect you not to get into an accident regardless of who's at fault..but they want you to hit that pavement almost 400 times a month. This is dumbest thing I have heard in a long time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Aaron Wright said:


> I will. Every time I think about it I can't help but get enraged at how idiotic it is to expect damn near *100* trips PER WEEK but expect you not to get into an accident regardless of who's at fault..but they want you to hit that pavement almost 400 times a month. This is dumbest thing I have heard in a long time.


At least you weren't hurt. You may want a lawyer. Payment for lost wages.


----------



## Aaron Wright (Jun 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> At least you weren't hurt. You may want a lawyer. Payment for lost wages.


You're right and I did have to go to the hospital the next day because I woke up feeling like someone superpunched the heck out my back.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Aaron Wright said:


> You're right and I did have to go to the hospital the next day because I woke up feeling like someone superpunched the heck out my back.


Not your fault some idiot illegally turns from center lane.
Tell lawyer you Need a new car


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Aaron Wright said:


> I will. Every time I think about it I can't help but get enraged at how idiotic it is to expect damn near *100* trips PER WEEK but expect you not to get into an accident regardless of who's at fault..but they want you to hit that pavement almost 400 times a month. This is dumbest thing I have heard in a long time.


If I may get on my soap box for a moment: Times are hard. Society is morphing right before our eyes. These are historic times we're living in.

Thankfully places Like UP exist.

_At least you haven't been deactivated yet_!

Anybody reading this, be very careful what you do out there. Use a dashcam, don't tell them your rims got bent going through a pothole, don't piss-off pax, always ask people trying to get onto your car what their name is (never say, "are you so-and-so"), _*stay out of traffic when you're picking-up or dropping off*_!


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

My advice: the Express Drive program sucks. After 16 weeks, over 10500 miles, over 1200 rides, I'm returning my car tomorrow. Gas has increased from $2.19 to $2.75 per gallon (at Arco) during the time I've been driving. Lyft has now doubled the number of rides needed for a full credit back of the weekly rental fee (from 75 rides to 150). Hourly guarantees continue to decrease. Rates have been lowered by 2%. And there's anecdotal evidence that they have begun throttling requests as you approach a ride requirement (for bonuses). Lyft is as evil as Uber (without all of the racist and sexist crap from the latter). The Gods are telling you to move on and just get a real, steady job.


----------

